# Places to get braids done.



## Rush (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey all,

I've been looking everywhere, for a place I could myself braids or cornrows done, does anyone know where I can get them done for a decent price and quality? In sharjah or Dubai? Preferably Sharjah but ill go there too. Please, my holidays are short so I'd like to get em done before college starts up again =P.

Thanks All!


----------



## Rush (Apr 4, 2010)

Bump, please could anyone help me out =( Im desperate to find a place =(


----------



## Filledesiles (Apr 13, 2010)

Rush said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've been looking everywhere, for a place I could myself braids or cornrows done, does anyone know where I can get them done for a decent price and quality? In sharjah or Dubai? Preferably Sharjah but ill go there too. Please, my holidays are short so I'd like to get em done before college starts up again =P.
> 
> Thanks All!


Bump


----------

